# Opportunities in IT - .NET inparticular



## spodugu (Mar 22, 2016)

I am planning to apply for job seeker visa. I would like to know about the job opportunities in .NET. From the posts online, I am having mixed thoughts. 

I understand it depends on the individual how they perform in the interview. I am more bothered to know about the job market and chances of getting invited for the interviews.


----------

